# Closest ISOM tasting Non-ISOM



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey guys, just wanted to ask the old timers here which non-ISOM is most like a common ISOM. 

I had a Gran Habano Corojo #5 today and it seemed to be what I would imagine a ISOM to be, strong and really earthy, leathery flavors.

Which cigar would you say in a blind taste test would be hard to tell from a ISOM?


----------



## BayouDawg (Nov 6, 2003)

Not an old timer, but I'd have say the Camacho Diploma. 

-bd


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I would put the TTT Trinidad line of cigars up for nomination. Very rich and earthy with a great deal of smoke. Very enjoyable...

:w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Only a Cuban tastes like a Cuban.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

The old Don Melo Centennario line (the ones with the picture on the band and produced at the Felipe Gregorio factory).


----------



## wk-mang (Oct 27, 2003)

flipflop said:


> Only a Cuban tastes like a Cuban.
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


I agree with FrippaFroppa 100% 

Wade


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

flipflop said:


> Only a Cuban tastes like a Cuban.
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


That pretty much sums up what I was going to say.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry to say but,
Chicken will never taste like steak.
.
Good news is there is some good chicken out there.


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Sorry to say but,
> Chicken will never taste like steak.
> .
> Good news is there is some good chicken out there.


Thats a little extreme, how about comparing just differnt cuts of meat, like rump roast will never taste like Filet Mignon, but some other cuts of meat come pretty close if you cook them right.

There has to be one cigar that is close to an ISOM, I mean, a cow raised in Texas tastes the same as one in South Dakota right?


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

The only thing I've had that comes close is the Camacho Diploma and that was only a partial match. I would swear that they put Havana leaf in the first quarter inch of that cigar. After the first two or three puffs though they sour to the usual crappy taste of Honduran tobacco.

In general I would tend to agree with Flip Flop's post, but some Havana machine mades do not always hold a unique taste charateristic.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

summerkc said:


> I mean, a cow raised in Texas tastes the same as one in South Dakota right?


Not necessarily.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

summerkc said:


> Thats a little extreme, how about comparing just differnt cuts of meat, like rump roast will never taste like Filet Mignon, but some other cuts of meat come pretty close if you cook them right.
> 
> There has to be one cigar that is close to an ISOM, I mean, a cow raised in Texas tastes the same as one in South Dakota right?


Yeah, but was the cow corn or grain fed?

OMG, now we're talking about cows!!??! :r


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

Answer #1
To me, there are two primary differences between an ISOM and a nonISOM. First, a good ISOM cigar (they are all handmade afterall) usually has multiple flavors within each puff, and changes flavors significantly as a cigar is smoked down. Might taste light and creamy for the first third, switch to a more earthy flavor for a while, etc...... In my experience, few nonISOMs switch flavors like this. In addition, I usually love the last third of most ISOMs, and usually discover that most nonISOMS taste bitter during the last third. Second...body...many (not all) ISOMS tend to have a greater kick to them.

In this way, I agree that basically only an ISOM tastes like an ISOM.

Wouldn't you agree that only a nicaraguan puro like Padron tastes like a pure Nicaraguan?

Answer #2

SO... which nonISOM is most like an ISOM? I second the Camacho... To me, the Camacho maduro, corojo, and diploma have flavors that I usually only notice in an ISOM. Though the camacho doesn't change flavors as near as often like an ISOM. 

Some of the Joya De Nicaragua smokes have the power that many of my ISOMS have...though the actual flavor seems harsh. The camacho diplomas tend to kick it up a notch too.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

clovis said:


> (they are all handmade afterall)


Uhhh.. nope....


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

oopps...matt is correct
there are machine made cubans...
what I was meaning to say was a "good cuban" will change flavors often, however, not every cuban is good, not every brand is good everytime...each cigar will change based on the roller (handmades, handfinished), and the tobacco used...

my fault, was trying to qualify what I meant when I said a "good ISOM" tastes like this or that..


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

clovis said:


> oopps...matt is correct


  Not the first time I've heard that. :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Matt R said:


> Not the first time I've heard that. :r


But those usually happen on the pro-gay threads.  :r


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I would second Flip Flop, in saying none. The only domestics I can smoke ( and thats not often due to price and they still don't taste as good as Cubans to me) are an occasional Opus X. They have a nice spiciness and good strength as far as Non-Cubans go, however the aroma is distinct and smells nothing like Cuban leaf. I've tried the Padron 1926 that so many compare to Cubans and some even say is better and I just don't see how. It's strong as hell but very one noted to my tastebuds, and the aroma just plain stinks to me.


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

You guys make me feel like I am smoking hand rolled pieces of cow sh#t! Wish I could legally (or illegally) try one of these one-stick-wonders.

I will try one of the suggested cigars and see what I think. 

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Okay, the chicken/steak thing was a little extreme.

The Camacho 11/18 is a little close, but also, the Flor Dominicana 
Double Liguero robusto extra or toro size (not the chisel).


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Okay, the chicken/steak thing was a little extreme.
> 
> The Camacho 11/18 is a little close, but also, the Flor Dominicana
> Double Liguero robusto extra or toro size (not the chisel).


I think it was pretty much true.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

summerkc said:


> You guys make me feel like I am smoking hand rolled pieces of cow sh#t!


There have been times that this would have been the more desirable alternative.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

SummerKC.
I do not think anyone is attacking your smoking habits. 
You threw a question out there that would invite such responses.
Once people have gotten "hooked" on Habanos, most of them tend to 
smoke domestic cigars less. This is very true for most of the guys I have seen post here as well as for myself. There is just a totally different flavor in cuban tobacco that can not be found in non-cuban tobacco. Any tobacco seed (even cuban) that is not grown in Cuba on Cuban soil will not have this taste. I felt the same way in the beginning, I could not even taste the difference between the two. But once I could, I started smoking Habanos more and more and domestics less and less. 

I would suggest you beging smoking different types of Habanos so you can see that all the hype is REAL. 
Good Luck,
Bruce


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Fred..... I'd suggest trying a Fuente 858 Sungrown. This is maybe the only non-Havana I enjoy as much as the run of the mill Havanas.



Fredster said:


> I would second Flip Flop, in saying none. The only domestics I can smoke ( and thats not often due to price and they still don't taste as good as Cubans to me) are an occasional Opus X. They have a nice spiciness and good strength as far as Non-Cubans go, however the aroma is distinct and smells nothing like Cuban leaf. I've tried the Padron 1926 that so many compare to Cubans and some even say is better and I just don't see how. It's strong as hell but very one noted to my tastebuds, and the aroma just plain stinks to me.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

Matt R said:


> Fred..... I'd suggest trying a Fuente 858 Sungrown. This is maybe the only non-Havana I enjoy as much as the run of the mill Havanas.


As all here know.and as stated by my username I'm an AF lover.The Hemingway line,and the AF Double Chateau Sungrown can put me in a state of bliss in a heartbeat,but the "Big Boy" Non ISOMS that most immulate the taste of cool Havana nights IMHO rank as follows...La Aurora 100 Anos Belicoso,Camacho Diploma Corojo(Special Blend).and bringing up the rear,but by no means a slouch...the Diamond Crown #6 Robusto...also considering the fact that I have taken the ride down that "slippery slope" more than once I hope this doesn't offend anyone,or compromise my standing in the jungle.but I just can't see what all the "Hoopla" reguarding ISOMS is all about.IMHO,it's like comparing a Lexus to a Jaguar,except one requires more maintenance!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce5 said:


> SummerKC.
> I do not think anyone is attacking your smoking habits.
> You threw a question out there that would invite such responses.
> Once people have gotten "hooked" on Habanos, most of them tend to
> ...


Trust me folks, I knew Bruce5 when he was just a newbie. Now he's spoiled rotten by Havanas, hardly touches Domestics anymore. Me, on the other hand, I still like to smoke the occassional domestic (& yes, AF's are some of my favorites).


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Matt R said:


> Fred..... I'd suggest trying a Fuente 858 Sungrown. This is maybe the only non-Havana I enjoy as much as the run of the mill Havanas.


 Thanks Matt,I'll give it a try. I started out on Fuentes, and have smoked most of them. I used to like the Don Carlos and Hemmingway line. I have a great deal of respect for the family and the quality cigars they produce. I've met both Sr. and Jr at various cigar charity functions, and they are both truly nice, genuine people.
I smoked my first Cuban around 97, I still remember, it was a Hoyo Corona. I sat there just dumbfounded at how a cigar could have that much full, sweet, earthy flavor and yet not be harsh. From there it was a quick slide down the slope. There were times, around 1999 that the quality got so bad I was getting boxes that close to half the box had draw problems. I slowed down and bought less cigars, but I could not go back to the Fuentes. None of them had the depth or complexity that I craved in a Cuban cigar that was "on". Yes, AFman they are high maintenence, but to me they are absolutely worth the trouble. The last couple years, the quality has been great and there are fewer dissapointments, but I still get cigars occasionally that aren't "on", and most are still better than many Domestics to my tastes. Evertime someone has said "try this it's as good as a Cuban", I've kicked myself for spending the money on a cigar that doesn't blow me away. I've tried the Aurora and the Diamond crown, but not the Camacho. Neither impressed me enough to buy more. I bought a A.F. Don Carlos Torpedo the other day, this used to be one of my favs. Hadn't smoked one in about 5 years. The cigar was so weak and bland compred to a Monte #2 or Upmann #2 I couldn't even finish it. Sad part is it cost more than both of these. I don't mean to offend anyone or say my tastes are right and yours are wrong, bit it still shocks me when I hear someone say they prefer Domestics to Cubans.


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

There may be non-cuban cigars that are strong or earthy or heady or rich... but not at the same time. One of the strongest cigars I've ever smoked was an Opus X that Carlos Jr. allowed me to take from his stash. It was very strong but it lacked depth. The strongest cigar I've smoked was a Cuban Dunhil that Poker gave to me... not so much gave but bequithed to me since it was so strong. I couldnt breathe right for a week. That cigar wasnt just strong but complex. Havanas just have a unique flavor that is not found anywehere else.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> I would suggest you beging smoking different types of Habanos so you can see that all the hype is REAL.
> Good Luck,
> Bruce


Great idea Bruce! KC and I are in the same boat, I can't seem to find any ISOMs in my local shop and I'm sure that you'd be willing to shoot us over a couple of samples so that we can see for ourselves that all the hype is real. This could be a sort of "mentor" program for non ISOM smokers to introduce us into the world of ISOMs. All Club members with ISOMs send them to those of us that haven't tasted nirvana we will in turn tell you guys what we think and thank you over and over as each shipment of ISOMs arrives at our door.


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

(909) said:


> Great idea Bruce! KC and I are in the same boat, I can't seem to find any ISOMs in my local shop and I'm sure that you'd be willing to shoot us over a couple of samples so that we can see for ourselves that all the hype is real. This could be a sort of "mentor" program for non ISOM smokers to introduce us into the world of ISOMs. All Club members with ISOMs send them to those of us that haven't tasted nirvana we will in turn tell you guys what we think and thank you over and over as each shipment of ISOMs arrives at our door.


I second that!


----------



## sd_smoker (Dec 31, 1999)

I just tried an Oliva Master Blend and it was about as close to a Cuban-tasting domestic as I've had. Either way, it was very good!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

soulskater said:


> There may be non-cuban cigars that are strong or earthy or heady or rich... but not at the same time. One of the strongest cigars I've ever smoked was an Opus X that Carlos Jr. allowed me to take from his stash. It was very strong but it lacked depth. The strongest cigar I've smoked was a Cuban Dunhil that Poker gave to me... not so much gave but bequithed to me since it was so strong. I couldnt breathe right for a week. That cigar wasnt just strong but complex. Havanas just have a unique flavor that is not found anywehere else.


I agree 100%, Ashton VSG, some Opus x's, and the Padron 1926 are all strong as Cubans, but they lack depth and complexity. Age helps, but it doesn't make them as good as Cubans. The Opus with a few years comes the closest to me, but it still doesnt have the depth or fullness of body. The do get fairly complex and retain some decent strength. They also cost on average 2-3 times more than the Cubans that I prefer.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

(909) said:


> Great idea Bruce! KC and I are in the same boat, I can't seem to find any ISOMs in my local shop and I'm sure that you'd be willing to shoot us over a couple of samples so that we can see for ourselves that all the hype is real. This could be a sort of "mentor" program for non ISOM smokers to introduce us into the world of ISOMs. All Club members with ISOMs send them to those of us that haven't tasted nirvana we will in turn tell you guys what we think and thank you over and over as each shipment of ISOMs arrives at our door.


Iv'e "mentored" about a dozen ISOM virgins to the slippery slope of plastic debt.  Seriously though, I have no problem gifting cigars to people that enjoy them. I would recommend that you smoke Domestics a good while first. Kind of like learn to walk before you run. You should sample some of the best Domestics and find out what you like and don't like, so you have something to compare to. Once you start getting into cigars a few months or so (maybe you already have) and know which cigars you really like, then I would sample a few Cubans. One of the funniest posts I read came from my new friend Joe, (heartpumper on C.S.) he said "since he started smoking Cubans his Domestics are like the forgotten step child in the back of his humidor." Everyones tastes are different, maybe you'll be one of the few that say I don't see what all the fuss is about? :w


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Yeah, thanks, Fredster.

Now the contents of my humidor are worth more than my car, and the Florida University system won't trade my sons tuition payments for boxes of domestic cigars.

I am NOT a cigar aficionado, can't taste burnt Madagascar, think all ISOMs smell like chocolate and horse dung......

But dang it, Cubans offer a whole new level of cigar taste and enjoyment. They are absolutely a different smoke experience. The old favorite domestics(LGC Serie R, Cohiba XV, don't do it anymore.

I smoke bands off, and refuse to share with my domestic cigar friends, so I don't think I'm trying to show the world I'm special. I just like 'em. There you go, starting to cry again.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

SummerKC and 909.
I will send each of you one fine Habano. Probably something med-bodied.
PM me your address.
.
Down the road, you will either be loving me or cursing me.

Loving me for increasing the pleasure of your hobby, or:
Cursing me for increasing the balance of your credit card.
.
The condition is that you put up a post reviewing the cigar here on Club Stogie.
.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

(909) said:


> Great idea Bruce! KC and I are in the same boat, I can't seem to find any ISOMs in my local shop and I'm sure that you'd be willing to shoot us over a couple of samples so that we can see for ourselves that all the hype is real. This could be a sort of "mentor" program for non ISOM smokers to introduce us into the world of ISOMs. All Club members with ISOMs send them to those of us that haven't tasted nirvana we will in turn tell you guys what we think and thank you over and over as each shipment of ISOMs arrives at our door.


MOOCHING 101

As an ongoing public service, I am going to describe mooching in detail, outline good and bad attempts at mooching, and teach you to hone your mooching skills so you never have to buy another cigar.

First we will learn something about our prey....the generous BOTL with a stocked humidor. BOTLs are inherently generous. They don't think twice about sending a complete stranger a selection of cigars that they spent their hard earned cash on. You need to take advantage of their generosity by ingratiating yourself and making friends amongst the BOTL community.

Here are some ways to do that:
1. Send cigars first, bomb a brother.
2. Be helpful, be funny, be clever.
3. When sharing cigars, share your good stuff. Nobody wants your Thompson's Phoenix ammonia-soaked Robustos, but hauling out a few Short Stories will bring your BOTLs smiles.
4. Herf with the big dogs. Highly recommended, and BTW, remember lesson No. 3, bring the best stuff you have.

Here are some things that rarely work:
1. Flat out beg for cigars.
2. State "Send me cigars because I have big boobs".
3. Act all innocent and casually drop the line you won't be opposed to accepting gifted cigars....and by the way, I HAVE BIG BOOBS, send me cigars and I'll drop the url of my web site where you can see for yourself. This approach is ... ahem .... a bust.

This public service announcement has been brought to you by MOAN (MOochers ANonymous).

Guys, this is supposed to be a joke. We all know that nobody here would either mooch or send gifted cigars, ISOM or otherwise.


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Here are some things that rarely work:
> 
> 2. State "Send me cigars because I have big boobs".


Dammit! And I was saving up for a nice set for myself!

If anyone does want to see my boobs for cigars, I'll be happy to share them, they are only A cups though...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

summerkc said:


> Dammit! And I was saving up for a nice set for myself!
> 
> If anyone does want to see my boobs for cigars, I'll be happy to share them, they are only A cups though...


Now don't quote me on this, but I think  the key here is to PRETEND that you are a stacked female, if you're not one already.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

summerkc said:


> Dammit! And I was saving up for a nice set for myself!
> 
> If anyone does want to see my boobs for cigars, I'll be happy to share them, they are only A cups though...


Got you beat, I've got at least B-cup man boobs. :r


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

LeafHog said:


> Got you beat, I've got at least B-cup man boobs. :r


Thanks Seangar for getting this one going. I'm a visual person and my mental images of KC and LeafHog are forever changed. u


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

(909) said:


> Thanks Seangar for getting this one going. I'm a visual person and my mental images of KC and LeafHog are forever changed. u


Here's one for your minds-eye (909) - Man Breast Puppet Theater!


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

LeafHog said:


> Got you beat, I've got at least B-cup man boobs. :r


Well, I'm working hard getting mine upgraded, been downing lots of beer. :al (So much beer your man boobs might start looking good to me) u


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

(909) said:


> Thanks Seangar for getting this one going. I'm a visual person and my mental images of KC and LeafHog are forever changed. u


(in my best Austin Powers impersonation) Yeah, baby! Were sexy bitches, yeah!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I'd show ya mine, but I'd have to get out the weedeater 1st.

BTW, I smoked a Punch Rare Corojo Pita last nite that had some Cuban like aspects.....nice, but just didn't take me for the full ride.


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, I have now smoke my first Cuban and I have to say that it was a awesome experience.

My first was a H. Upmann Mag. 46. It looked great, with a reddish-brown color and actually looked like it had a metallic shimmer to it. 

The taste of the cigar was great, definately one of the best I've had (you bastards!). It was very smooth and was not the least bit harsh. It was very earthly and spicey and I also had a strange but good metallic taste, almost like copper.

If I hadn't had got a small buzz from it (maybe because I smoked it so fast, because it was so good) I would have said that it was a mild bodied cigar because I am used to full bodied cigars being so harsh. 

I didn't experience any flavor changes like you guys sometimes talk about but it was excellent all the way through. The only other thing was that it burned a little unevenly, but not enough to detract from the cigar.

I have to say that it was one of the best experiences I've had with a cigar, maybe not #1, but definetely in the top 5 cigars I've smoked. (What is that slippery, sliding feeling I feel?  )


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

See... The "HYPE" is real!

And now the slope begins. 

In time period "X", you will have gone thru 2 more humidors, a coolerdor, possibly a fridge-a-dor or a cabinet, thousands of dollars on your credit card, counting days until your package arrives ... and all those questions you had about domestics will now triple. 
.
Welcome to ISOMs.... the dark side.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Fred - 
It was a Magnum 46 that converted him.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Hey Fred -
> It was a Magnum 46 that converted him.


If he likes full bodied cigars and liked the mag 46, then he'll love some of the other Cubans. To me the mag 46 is very light bodied, but is flavorful. The flavor is quite different than the traditional Earthy, full Cuban taste. Not a bad cigar, but the taste just doesn't grab me like everyone else. I'd rather have a Punch Punch (sweeter and fuller) or an S.L.R. Serie A. Thats the great thing about Cubans though, so many sizes and brands your bound to find something you just flip over.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

I have yet to experience the dark side as everyone calls it. I do have a Quinterro Brevas and a Diplomaticos No. 2 in the humi though. I just can't get myself to smoke one yet and the more I read about this slippery slope, the more I think I should wait.

What do you guys think? (Like I don't already know what you're going to say) :fu


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

glovepuppy said:


> I have yet to experience the dark side as everyone calls it. I do have a Quinterro Brevas and a Diplomaticos No. 2 in the humi though. I just can't get myself to smoke one yet and the more I read about this slippery slope, the more I think I should wait.
> 
> What do you guys think? (Like I don't already know what you're going to say) :fu


I say smoke em if you got em!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

summerkc said:


> Well, I have now smoke my first Cuban and I have to say that it was a awesome experience.
> 
> My first was a H. Upmann Mag. 46. It looked great, with a reddish-brown color and actually looked like it had a metallic shimmer to it.
> 
> The only other thing was that it burned a little unevenly, but not enough to detract from the cigar.


Glad ya liked the Mag.

I haven't had problems with uneven burn with mine ... you did store them in the humidor for at least 5 minutes before lighting, didn't you? :z



Fredster said:


> I say smoke em if you got em!


Yeah, man, life is too short for bad cigars.

I smoke NCs and enjoy many, but if I get an inch into a cigar and am not enjoying it, I'll be damned if I punish myself and finish it, I drop it in the ashtray and pick out something else. In those cases, I usually head for a regular date that I know never disappoints. I've dumped ISOMs as well, but I'm willing to put up with a bad draw a bit longer than with NCs. But a combination of a tough draw and poor burn and I'm slipping that beast in the garbage. When I dump a cigar, I usually spark up a CAO Brazilia - never had a bad one yet.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

glovepuppy said:


> I have yet to experience the dark side as everyone calls it. I do have a Quinterro Brevas and a Diplomaticos No. 2 in the humi though. I just can't get myself to smoke one yet and the more I read about this slippery slope, the more I think I should wait.
> 
> What do you guys think? (Like I don't already know what you're going to say) :fu


glovepuppy,
Hang around here long enough & somebody'll bomb you.
Then, you'll be lost to the dark side forever . . . BWAAHAHAHA!!


SeanGar said:


> I smoke NCs and enjoy many, but if I get an inch into a cigar and am not enjoying it, I'll be damned if I punish myself and finish it, I drop it in the ashtray and pick out something else.


SeanGar,
I'm right there w/ you bro'. Life's too short to setle for less than really good or great moments.


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Glad ya liked the Mag.
> 
> I haven't had problems with uneven burn with mine ... you did store them in the humidor for at least 5 minutes before lighting, didn't you? :z


Well, maybe a little longer than 5 minutes, but not much! Couldn't resist


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Earlier this week the Santa Claus of an ISOM dropped a 01 Punch Selection #11 at my door step. Like a newborn left in my care, I put it in the humidor and let it sit until today. 

I have to say that an ISOM does have it's own characteristics. I've had Padron 64 annys, Hemingways, Bauzas etc and they all have some real positives and these are my favorites. 

The thing that they don't have that this Punch had is a real creamy smoothness for the first couple inches or so. Hard to describe, just a nice smooth flavor. About half way down, the intensity picks up and it got stronger and stronger. Not a bad strong like you get with other sticks that you have to purge over and over because they took on an ashtray taste, but an intensity of flavor. KC had it right when he said that it had a slight metallic taste, I noticed this mixed with a leather kind of flavor. I didn't notice burnt Madagascar or any other strange flavors but I did like it.

When it got to the point that I throw 90% of smokes away, it was still going strong. Unfortunately I had to change the way I was holding it because it was burning my fingers but I smoked it as far as it would go. 

As far as a slippery slope, time will tell  


p.s. Thank you Santa, you rock!!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

One more welcome to the Dark Side!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

(909) said:


> As far as a slippery slope, time will tell
> 
> p.s. Thank you Santa, you rock!!


909,
As far as slippery slopes go, I stopped sliding down those slopes a long time ago . . .

. . . I've been in free fall since (and no parachute to boot). *[LOL]* 

Now I'm really curious who your special Santa is?!?!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

(909) said:


> As far as a slippery slope, time will tell


I normally like Flor De Olivas and smoke them occasianally when I am undecided. I lit one last night while watching the F1 race live from China and immediately wanted to throw it away.

What happened??

Yesterday morning I smoked an ISOM for the first time and liked it. Then I smoke an old go to smoke and I notice that the flavor sucks, the burn sucks, it lacks depth and the farther it went the worse it got.

Am I an ISOM addict after one smoke??


----------



## cyclops (Apr 15, 2004)

(909) said:


> I normally like Flor De Olivas and smoke them occasianally when I am undecided. I lit one last night while watching the F1 race live from China and immediately wanted to throw it away.
> 
> What happened??
> 
> ...


Oh no! I'm doomed if I ever try an ISOM!! My go-to smoke is also Flor de Oliva!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Another One Bites The Dust.
And Another One Gone 
And Another One Gone
Another One Bites The Dust.
:d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Another One Bites The Dust.
> And Another One Gone
> And Another One Gone
> Another One Bites The Dust.
> :d :d :d :d :d :d


Bruce, glad to see your ok. We had some gusts over 70mph, but for some reason we still have power this time. I'll give you a call later.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Actually, it's nice any see any of you guys in Florida responding after all you've been through.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

From what I understand, Joe and Fred did ok.
I fared well also, just another big pain in the *ss.
Very Grateful the house is ok.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

(909) said:


> I normally like Flor De Olivas and smoke them occasianally when I am undecided. I lit one last night while watching the F1 race live from China and immediately wanted to throw it away.
> 
> What happened??
> 
> ...


Do not fear the slope....walk toward the dark side...


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

1f1fan said:


> Do not fear the slope....walk toward the dark side...


Don't worry, I've already put my fear of the dark side away and will be facing my "fear" 25 times unless I share my "fear" with friends. Hopefully my "fear" shows up as promised. 

p.s. F1fan..looks like I put the curse on Shumacher!


----------



## cyclops (Apr 15, 2004)

I just had my first ISOM a little while ago. It was a Ramon Allones corona. I must say, I've definitely never tasted a domestic that tasted anything like it. It was the best smoke I've had yet!

We'll see how this "slippery slope" thing turns out.


----------



## cigarsmoka (Aug 24, 2004)

The new Cusano 10 tastes like a Monte #4. It's unbelievable honest. I know only Cubans taste like Cubans, but this little cigar has some unbelievable potential!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cyclops said:


> I just had my first ISOM a little while ago. It was a Ramon Allones corona. I must say, I've definitely never tasted a domestic that tasted anything like it. It was the best smoke I've had yet!
> 
> We'll see how this "slippery slope" thing turns out.


Thats a great cigar. Enjo while you can they were discontinued.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey guys

The Cigars that I think are not actually the same as a good ISOM but just as good as a good ISOM are.

TTT Trinidad Natural and Maduro.
Padron 1926's
Perdomo Estate Selections

These cigars are some of my favorites.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, I got to reading all of this thread, and now I am fearing the dark side approaches....!!!

The best stogie I ever had (to the best of my recollection) was a Cohiba Churchill at the Colonial Golf Tournament in Fort Worth. It was touted as being a ISOM......but I wasn't smoking very much at the time, and have no way to verify that. It could very well have been a fake.....since the DR Cohibas taste eerily similar to me....as best I can recall. It could have also been the legendary margaritas they serve there, too. :al Hell, it's tough to say why I thought it was the best......could alsa just have been the whole atmosphere.....

I've been smoking about 3 years now, and have found some really fine tasting stogies to my liking. If I'm happy, should I even attempt to get some ISOMs???????

I mean, I'm dying to try what I can positively call an ISOM.....but am I really asking for trouble? Is there any way to stop the slide???

I can't help but ask.....Since there are some smokes that people CLAIM taste like an ISOM.....how much difference can there really be? 
Am I doomed? What happens at the bottom of the slope? Is there a bottom?
(Just kidding......but I do wonder so much about what the all hoopla is about with the ISOMs.......If they're really that much better, then why doesn't everyone put up with the trouble of procuring them...inconsistencies and all....seems like it would be worth the trouble, no?)

What to do......begin a difficult quest to find a source, (just to try a few) or simply remain content with what is available here in Texas.....and wait for legalization....if it happens at all.

Is bliss better? If I don't know what I am missing.....am I really missing anything?

.................tortured in Texas..........


----------



## Butch (Nov 1, 2004)

Uniputt said:


> Well, I got to reading all of this thread, and now I am fearing the dark side approaches....!!!
> 
> The best stogie I ever had (to the best of my recollection) was a Cohiba Churchill at the Colonial Golf Tournament in Fort Worth. It was touted as being a ISOM......but I wasn't smoking very much at the time, and have no way to verify that. It could very well have been a fake.....since the DR Cohibas taste eerily similar to me....as best I can recall. It could have also been the legendary margaritas they serve there, too. :al Hell, it's tough to say why I thought it was the best......could alsa just have been the whole atmosphere.....
> 
> ...


Well if you were ever able to travel outside of the country to say the Carribean islands, Europe or Canada on business or taking the other half on a trip you could try one, and make your decision. Other than that maybe one of the fellows in your area could explain the dark side personally. Personally I live in Canada and the taxes are nuts for cigars, it make the noncubans and cubans pretty close to parady in pricing so I do the Cuban thing....They may cost a little more but they are worth it...... 

my $0.02 (Canadian)


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Dying to try an ISOM? Asking for trouble? *Hmm!!*  Is there any way to stop the * SLIDE?!* I've been in freefall for quite sometime now!! 

Just FYI the Cohiba Churchill is a darn good cigar (the corresponding Cuban Cohiba is called the Esplendido) and has a lot of subtle smooth cocoa/coffee like flaovrs. Very enjoyable. The ISOMs will usually run stronger, spicier, earthier. You'll find that even a mild ISOM on the same strength parity as the Cohiba Churchill (like a Flor de Cano Petit Corona [which comes with a cedar wrap]) will still be a bit more spicy by comparison. Now, there are some pretty good fake cubans made in the DR. Not the real thing of course, but nice tasting nonetheless. Also keep in mind that the environment/atmosphere of where you're at can also affect your experience of a cigar, just as the company you're with (that's why we herf), what you're drinking/eating/smoking along with it, etc ...

Are you doomed?! I don't know about you, but I (& a few others I know) are damned beyond salvation. *LOL*  And what happens at the bottom of the slope? There no bottom!

Marvin Shanken once commented that when he wa first thinking of publishing Cigar Aficionado, it was hard to decide whether or not to include Cuban cigars in the publication, since they were generally illegal to purchase here in the US. He decided to go ahead & do so citing that the publication just wouldn't be complete if it did not include cigars from one of the major cigar sources in the world.

By the same token, any true cigar devotee, will eventually want to try some ISOM, even if it's just for the experience of it. What true cigar lover wouldn't? * BWAHAHAHAHA* Some, like me, will also want to try flavored cigars, Phillipine, and even Indonesian cigars as well.

Find a source? Naw. just hang around here and a fellow gorilla will come along and BOMB you!! Hee, hee, hee. Legalizatoin? . . .Patience, patience. All will come in good time . . . actually, you'll be surprised as to how many more cigars you'll be introduced to from people around here.

They say ignorance is bliss, but I think a good ISOM is even more Bliss!!

There are some CS herfs from TX. I wonder if they might chime in?! 

So just hang around. The fun's about to start.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks, Mo. I appreciate the post. 
When I said it was a Churchill, I was referring to size. If it was a real ISOM, then I guess it would have been the Esplendido. They had the box there, but at the time, I didn't really look at it....I just grabbed one, fired up and enjoyed!! (Of course, like we mentioned, the atmosphere, friends, etc, had a great deal to do with the enjoyment...! Their margaritas are hella-strong!!!, too!)
By the way, nice humi-closet you have!!! (Kind of gives new meaning to the term "coming out of the closet, huh?") 

I really wished I had found this site earlier.....then maybe I could have tagged along on the recent Dallas Turkey thing.....sounded like alot of fun!!

Butch, it's just a shame I can't really get out of the states too often. In fact, I've only been to Mexico once!!! (And I'm even in Texas!!!  )
Work, for me, does not require travel, and with a wife/kids/etc. you can imagine how tough it can be to get away, even for a vacation.
I think though, next summer, we are hoping to go back to Mexico. With all that I've learned here and elsewhere in regards to spotting fakes, maybe I can pick a few up that are genuine!! (I think last time I was the victim of a sly shop owner, who knew I was naive, and I received some fakes!  )

We live, We learn, I guess. !!!


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Uniputt (I wish all my putts were uniputts), try the Cusano C10s, I think that they've got the kind of taste that you are looking for. 

If that doesn't do it, you can get on your sled and start sliding.

Good Luck


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Funny you should mention the Cusanos......I've always like the 18 (double Connecticut shade wrapper) even though it was on the milder side. I even enjoyed the Corojo that they make. I'm surprised that they don't charge more for their product!! Really a good value, if you ask me!

I think I'll pick up one of the C10s this week. And maybe a Padron 1926 as well. 

(That is, unless anyone in North Texas wants to meet up for a herf!)
I usually frequent Ye Old Cigar Shoppe in Arlington.......


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Uniputt, 
Be carefull around that slope its dangerous  I just recently started sliding down it and just a short time ago tripped and am now falling...... HARD. You gotta love it though. Some of my favorite strong domestics are the Partagas Black Series and the Opus X Series. Talk about knocking you on your ass. I'm glad I ate something the first time I tried the Opus.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I got a chance to sample 5 or 6 nice ISOMs over the past week or so. The ones I liked the best reminded me alot of the Padron Anniversario line. In particular, I think the flavour profile of the 1926 naturals and the most recent batch of 1964 Superiors (also natural wrapper) that I purchased seem very Cuban like.

But like others have said, there is an underlying taste that I've found in virtually all Cubans: a sweet taste like sugared black tea. The Padrons approach this unlike any domestic cigar I've had.

The other Non-cuban that I think comes close on occasion is the Gloria Serie R line. But these are so hit and miss in my experience that I have a hard time recommending them wholeheartedly as I do the Padrons.



Uniputt said:


> Funny you should mention the Cusanos......I've always like the 18 (double Connecticut shade wrapper) even though it was on the milder side. I even enjoyed the Corojo that they make. I'm surprised that they don't charge more for their product!! Really a good value, if you ask me!
> 
> I think I'll pick up one of the C10s this week. And maybe a Padron 1926 as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

I havn't chimed in for a long time on this subject so here it goes:

A few months ago a few small, and one rediculously large, sampling of ISOMs found its way to my door step. I believe they must have got caught in a tornado from Canada or something. 

Anyway, after trying quite a few of these, I have found myself almost dreading lighting up a domestic, because I know it wont have that special taste of the ISOM (not to mention almost always great construction).

I was a skeptic, but now I am a believer. They taste totally differnt than any cigar I've smoked, and even differnt brands and differnt years retain that same base flavor. It is most definitely unique.

I have yet to find, or even look for, a supplier of these contraband (or un-banded) cigars from over seas, mostly because I fear finding one where I will start throwing money into a bottemless pit.

I have to ration my beloved ISOMs, smoking numerous domestics between each coveted ruddy brown stick. Maybe this actually adds to what makes them so good.

So to all you newbies out there that havn't had the pleasure of a ISOM, stick around long enough and someone is bound to throw one (or dozens) your way, and after that you will be saying the same thing that I did, "_You bastards!_"


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

flipflop said:


> Only a Cuban tastes like a Cuban.
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


I like that story too!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Uniputt said:


> If I'm happy, should I even attempt to get some ISOMs???????
> *IHT - no. as for me, i wasn't happy with the metallic aftertaste, and the harsh dirty taste of some of the higher touted domestics. to me, they tasted like charred dirt. i always had to spit, and half the time i couldn't finish them due to how bad they tasted. that led me to go after milder domestics without the strong earthy (dirty) flavors - like some of the DR made domestics. then i finally had some cuban cigars and it was immediately clear how much better they really are. no more spitting, the earthy flavors are great, not dirty tasting, hardly any are harsh...*
> 
> I can't help but ask.....Since there are some smokes that people CLAIM taste like an ISOM.....how much difference can there really be?
> ...


those are just my views... and who am i to say i'm right?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just wanted to say that i really enjoyed reading most of your first cuban cigar impressions...

brings back some memories... i feel good just because you guys feel good.

wish i had something to drink, i could go for a cigar right about now.


----------

